#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Duvida entre controle de banda da RB750 e Traffic Shapper do PFsense

## crcinfo

Olá peço alguma dica dos amigos, pois comprei uma routerboard 750, mas uso um PFSense que é o proxy cache full da rede é ele também faz o controle de banda, entao qual seria a melhor escolha?

----------


## interhome

No pfsense, esta usando o Captive portal? Qual a sua necessidade?

----------

